# Question about free samples!!!



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jan 11, 2010)

As a professional makeup artist...how does one receive samples to try out from makeup companys?


----------



## laceface (Jan 13, 2010)

You have to make a name for yourself first. Try building a blog and getting as many people as possible to subscribe. You could try getting samples at places like MAC & Sephora to review but no company is going to just send you samples unless they think it will give their company more exposure.


----------



## riotlove (Jan 27, 2010)

i've always been super interested in this as well. i love doing makeup and went to school to get my aesthetics license but now i want to be more in the industry rather than the consumer end if that makes sense?


----------

